# Aurora original 1966 godzilla's go-cart built up model kit



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone else watching this auction?
$2,425.00 and 6 hours to go!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130746866578?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Not sure how high this will end....:freak:


Denis


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Not that familiar with this- what makes it so rare?

Weren't these reproduced a few years back by Polar Lights? Might it be difficult to determine a repro from vintage if it's been built and painted?

Sean


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Doesn't look like an original to me....big clue is the seat...the original had sort of a rocky texture the polar lights seat was smooth.....like that one....plus it looks to fresh....I'm skeptical about this


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The bottom has the Aurora logo and year that looks correct









But weren't there differences in the kit itself that set the Polar Light kit apart from the Aurora?
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*OMG this is a fraud*

Nightsky you are right!
This looks like it may be restored and mostly a Polar Lights kit, the original has pitting on outer seat, has no parachute strap on right side, different helmet straps

Someone is going to be a little upset if he's paying that much for a composite!
Here is a picture of an original










And here is the one being auctioned...










Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I dug up these pictures of an Original













































and there are differences when compared to the one on ebay...the most noteable that I can see is on the original there is no parachute strap on the right side of Godzilla and on the Polar Lights remake there is...The one on Ebay has the straps on the right side...looks like that part is definately Polar Lights...
Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Has anyone contacted the seller, and did you get a response?

Well, I'm convinced. I sent the following meessage:

Hi, right side of Godzilla on the original Aurora kit had no straps. The Polar Lights reissue has straps, as does the one you are auctioning off. This kit look like it is an amalgamation of the 2 kits. Also the texture of the seat is different. You may want to correct your description.

Whether the seller responds or not is anybody's guess.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Has anyone contacted the seller, and did you get a response?
> 
> Well, I'm convinced. I sent the following meessage:
> 
> ...


Chris...I tried, this morning, to contact the Seller but his Auction links wouldn't allow me to...How did you get through? It will be interesting if he replies...Maybe he thinks it is a complete Original, but if he reads your note he'd be wise to stop the auction before he has a pretty upset buyer on his hands1
Denis


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Check out his other items.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I just sent him a message.is there a way to contact the bidder?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I sent him a message too about it being not 100%. I feel sorry for whoever wins this expecting an all original.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is another picture of an original that has seen better days...
The dust on it is decades old...










His other kits up for auction look legit...
...
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OK...just sent a message to him to explaining the Parachute strap issue,(figured how to navigate around and contact him) I await his reply 1hr, 14 minutes in auction
Denis


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! So he took an original that was missing stuff and he restored it. Beat that turns out nasty.
OK - this is interesting. He has it listed in 2 auctions. One ends in 50 minutes and the other an hour.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Oh yeah the 50 min. is at $1575 and one hour and 9 minutes is at $2475. Does this mean he has two?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think the High Bidders have retracted their bids!
Denis


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I bet he's not happy now!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now at $1275.00...a bid war backwards!!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Just think if I had an original. Oh well.
Now my aurora parts is bidding OK. It's up to $60.

OK - here's a question! Does that mean if you had an original built up it's worth over $2000 and what does one in the box bring?


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Down to 500


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Burnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The word must have spread...
Here are what some of the retractions said...


Cancelled: US $1,455.00
Explanation: Further validation of complete authenticity needed.

Bid: Aug-18-12 08:53:03 PDT
Cancelled: Aug-19-12 16:18:21 PDT





Member Id: o***n( 810) 

Cancelled: US $2,450.00
Explanation: Further validation of complete authenticity needed.

Bid: Aug-19-12 12:28:41 PDT
Cancelled: Aug-19-12 16:11:37 PDT





Member Id: -***-( 119) 

Cancelled: US $1,550.00
Explanation: Further validation of complete authenticity needed.

Bid: Aug-18-12 11:56:27 PDT
Cancelled: Aug-19-12 16:14:36 PDT





Member Id: 0***u( 76) 

Retracted: US $2,600.00
Explanation: Entered wrong amount

Bid: Aug-18-12 12:01:17 PDT
Retracted: Aug-18-12 12:05:40 PDT





Member Id: 0***u( 76) 

Cancelled: US $3,300.00
Explanation: Bid cancellation request

Bid: Aug-19-12 12:43:32 PDT
Cancelled: Aug-19-12 15:53:46 PDT





Member Id: o***r( 0 ) 

Cancelled: US $2,400.00
Explanation: Suspicious bidding with no history of bidding such high amounts

Bid: Aug-19-12 09:55:48 PDT
Cancelled: Aug-19-12 16:01:04 PDT


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

All bids are Gone...No Bids at all.
no one gets burned today...
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

So did we cause this?????


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe...
Probably...Good eye on the differences Night Sky...I never would have dug up info and posted it all over if it weren't 
for you pointing it out...so yeah we at HobbyTalk are probably responsible .

I also posted all this info on a few Facebook model forums...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Bidding must have started again and 3 bidders bid on this item...it sold for $590.00......I'd be mad paying that much for a composite...
still at least no one paid $2500.00 for it...
Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, that was pretty interesting. I was a way for a few hours and just read all the posts here. Good job Denis!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Wow, that was pretty interesting. I was a way for a few hours and just read all the posts here. Good job Denis!


Thanks Chris...But I think it's Good Job all of us:thumbsup:
You know, in the past, someone would have gotten ripped off...
It's cool we have the ability to at least try to do what's right:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dennis but if you hadn't been proactive someone may have gotten ripped off badly. Good work.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Good on you Denis, Nightsky, and Chris for bringing this to the attention of our community- you guys are fantastic!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Not only have you helped stop someone getting inadvertently ripped off but you've taught me (and no doubt plenty of others) about the subtle differences between the original and P/L kits.
Wouldn't it be cool to have a sticky devoted to showing and describing the differences between originals and reissues?? We've discussed all sorts of cool things about our beloved Auroras but I can't recall ever seeing discussion on this subject....

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Now that's forensic persistence, guys! I know it's easy to be wise after the event, but before even reading the thread the seller's lengthy, superior claims looked suspicious. If a kit is genuine, only a few words are needed: Kit is genuine and complete, guaranteed'. That paragraph of rarity drivel showed something was wrong.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Good on you Denis, Nightsky, and Chris for bringing this to the attention of our community- you guys are fantastic!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Not only have you helped stop someone getting inadvertently ripped off but you've taught me (and no doubt plenty of others) about the subtle differences between the original and P/L kits.
> Wouldn't it be cool to have a sticky devoted to showing and describing the differences between originals and reissues?? We've discussed all sorts of cool things about our beloved Auroras but I can't recall ever seeing discussion on this subject....
> 
> Chris.


You know ...Chris that's a great idea and would make a fantastic appendix or Addendum for a new Thomas Graham Aurora Book...because there is nothing stopping what almost happened today, to happen in 5 years from now...or whenever. Who knows if this info in cyberspace will last...could crash tomorrow...but in Book form, good old hard copy at least it will be around to reference...:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Too true Denis. It'd be a great thing to add to Toms books. The way he lays out the info in the back of the book would easily allow the info to be added to the descriptions of the P/L kits or as you say the info could be added as an addendum- in fact it could even be added as a chapter.
A sticky would still be a good idea IMHO as not everyone has Toms book or as new enthusiasts with limited knowledge come on board.
I've heard there are differences with the AFHH and BOF kits but I'm unaware of what they are (something to do with textures I believe but I'm not sure) and there are no doubt at least minor differences between most originals and retooled kits and any info might save someone from getting burned.

Chris.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Nightsky you are right!
> This looks like it may be restored and mostly a Polar Lights kit, the original has pitting on outer seat, has no parachute strap on right side, different helmet straps
> 
> Someone is going to be a little upset if he's paying that much for a composite!
> ...


Thats a photo of my gocart! Original!
But seriously if you are going to bid big bucks for something you really need to do your homework.
BRIAN


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

The one you linked to only sold for $590.00. 

hal9001-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Interesting how quickly this thread went from "Hey, did you see this?" to "Wait, something's not right here," to "Someone's going to get ripped off, let's see if we can do something about it." A tip of the hat to all involved! Well done!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> The one you linked to only sold for $590.00.
> 
> hal9001-


....At one point in the auction the price was at $2475.00 and according to the bid retractions, I noticed one retracted for $3300.00...serious coin...
The info we dug up was damning evidence that this was NOT an Original...I also took this evidence and spread it around on Facebook...here...

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/103977432977445/

and between all these forms of media and the emails to the seller...the word got to the 'High Rollers' in the auction and a flurry of bid retractions took place to a point where all bids were retracted....
The last 3 bids, which resulted in somebody buying this kit for $590.00, was probably a couple of guys who weren't following the action and checked the 'kits ending soonest' ...and figured they were on to something good! Whoever won it will be upset if they ever strip and repaint it...the evidence will be clear that part of their kit is a polar Lights remake
After seeing this auction and where it was going, I'd say if someone had a MIB Aurora Godzilla's Go Cart and put it on the Auction block, you could see it command around $5000.00...maybe more....(with proper notification to the contenders)*** I was off by $5000.00 One just sold for $9600.00 USD http://www.ebay.com/itm/282027956551? http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/vie...2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
FROM THE FUTURE 2016....
Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got a reply from him - he told me he isnt going to sell it until he further investigates what all is wrong with it.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*IMO, the price is beyond ridiculous that it was selling for..Id just go get a PL repop..same bloody thing..Just no 1966 logo on the bottom, but it is the same sculpt.*

*Z*


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job guys!

Now if anyone is interested...I have a minty fresh PL version for anyone that wants to spend some $$ for it. Reserve going for ...hmmm...$500.00.

Really? What no takers?:tongue::thumbsup:

Makes me proud to be the owner of such a re-issue!

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *IMO, the price is beyond ridiculous that it was selling for..Id just go get a PL repop..same bloody thing..Just no 1966 logo on the bottom, but it is the same sculpt.*
> 
> *Z*


I feel the same as you Zathros, whether it is an original Aurora or not matters not at all, I just like the end result. However as with so many collectible and rare items there are people who will pain huge amounts of money if it is what they want. I don't have that kind of money to throw around and even if I did I wouldn't spend more than I could get a Polar Lights or whatever repop for. It was good though that the problem was pointed out as the bidders obviously were bidding for a complete 100% Aurora model.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It only sold for $500 so who knows

You can't (now) contact buyers on auctions any more that I know of. Ebay changed it so you cant message bidders to make them offers (or give advice) on the side.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> It only sold for $500 so who knows
> 
> You can't (now) contact buyers on auctions any more that I know of. Ebay changed it so you cant message bidders to make them offers (or give advice) on the side.


Look at post #38...Looks like the Seller didn't sell it after all...and possibly... he really didn't know that it wasn't the real deal...in his description he says 

Yes,your dreams have come true.Up for auction is my original authentic Aurora Godzilla's Go-Cart.It is Kit # 485 from 1966 and considered the "Holy Grail" of all the Aurora character kits.This rare gem started out as part of a complete original Aurora monster hot rods lot acquired by my long-standing builder "Sassy's Satellite".They were all one hundred percent complete,unpainted and in various stages of build.A deal was struck to obtain the Godzilla's Go-Cart and its sister kit the King Kong's Thronester(which I recently auctioned off).Sassy's impeccable reputation and one of the world's finest build up services prompted my decision to commission both of these kits for restoration.No expense was spared in the making of this historical kit.Every master building and painting technique was utilized in the creation of this one of a kind masterpiece.Guaranteed one hundred percent complete genuine authentic Aurora.From a smoke free home.Good luck bidding.Thank you.

Maybe the good folks at Sassy's Satellite can shed some light on the situation for this poor fellow...
...and I'm not even going to argue about if it's worth it or not....obviously there are those collectors out there that think it is worth the money...hell some people pay thousands for a postage stamp...go figure 
Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I clicked on the original link and it listed the kit as sold for $500 something


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what I thought also...but can you imagine paying $500.00+ for a Polar Light Hybrid OUCH...
Denis


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

scooke123 said:


> I got a reply from him - he told me he isnt going to sell it until he further investigates what all is wrong with it.


He sent the same message to me. I'm assuming he's put the sale on hold until he clears things up with Sassy's. In any event I thanked him for his response


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It sounds like the seller might have also been an innocent party to this auction. 
This is one of the reasons why a sticky thread on the subject would be a good idea- to give anyone researching a kit a chance to come acroos the thread and learn the differences. 
Zathros, I think the added straps on Godzillas body would be a big difference to the kits- especially to an Aurora purist like me. Please don't get me wrong my friend- I have a lot of P/L remolds in my collection and it's great that we can use them to fill gaps in our collections but I eBay my P/L kits after I've managed to track down an original. Personally I much prefer the real deal.
I know my kit's not original so it's no problem but if I'd have thought it was original and then found out otherwise I wouldn't be a happy duck...

Chris.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That is what I got from his message to me - that the sale was put on hold. He seems legit and like you said was probably an innocent in all this as well. His other items on Ebay looked very nice as well. I'll bet he thought he had an all original - hopefully he didnt pay an arm and a leg for it assuming it was real.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zathros said:


> *IMO, the price is beyond ridiculous that it was selling for..Id just go get a PL repop..same bloody thing..Just no 1966 logo on the bottom, but it is the same sculpt.**Z*





rkoenn said:


> I feel the same as you Zathros, whether it is an original Aurora or not matters not at all, I just like the end result.


I'm with you guys. As long as the reissue is essentially the same as the original it makes no difference to me; I'm a builder, not a collector. I'm glad I picked up Polar Lights' reissue of this kit when it was still going for $25.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There are a few on Ebay right now for around $60.00-$70.00...
Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> It sounds like the seller might have also been an innocent party to this auction.
> This is one of the reasons why a sticky thread on the subject would be a good idea- to give anyone researching a kit a chance to come acroos the thread and learn the differences.
> Zathros, I think the added straps on Godzillas body would be a big difference to the kits- especially to an Aurora purist like me. Please don't get me wrong my friend- I have a lot of P/L remolds in my collection and it's great that we can use them to fill gaps in our collections but I eBay my P/L kits after I've managed to track down an original. Personally I much prefer the real deal.
> I know my kit's not original so it's no problem but if I'd have thought it was original and then found out otherwise I wouldn't be a happy duck...
> ...


*I'd make the straps myself..if I wanted them...I understand where your'e coming from Chris, but one could do alot with the kind of money this guys asking for about $2.00 worth of old styrene plastic..

Z
*


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm coming in late on this discussion but, I assure you, I've read all the posts. It looks to me like the restorers at Sassy's Satellite might have been unaware that the right parachute strap was *supposed* to be missing and replaced it with the Polar Lights part. Possibly they did the same with Godzilla helmet and the seat.

What their motives were in doing so we can't say. Perhaps they felt that by replacing what they thought were missing or less blemished - albeit newer - parts was a legitimate restoration. On the other hand, the seller stated that the models "...were all one hundred percent complete, unpainted, and in various stages of build..." which would be a fraudulent claim _if he knew_ that reissue parts had been used.

I myself am prepared to give the seller and SS restorers the benefit of the doubt, especially as the auction has been put on hold. Don't spend all my two cents' worth in one place.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Not that familiar with this- what makes it so rare?
> 
> Weren't these reproduced a few years back by Polar Lights? Might it be difficult to determine a repro from vintage if it's been built and painted?
> 
> Sean


Aside from what has already been discussed ( the differences between the original Aurora and the Polar Lights repop ) The Polar Lights re-issue got the rug pulled out from under it by the license holders at TOHO. So, now both the original and the re-issues are in somewhat short supply and thus a lot more pricey than they probably ought to be.

- GJS


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey McDee! AS I recall most of those were lemon yellow and Green. My bro in law has an Yellow- Orange (or is it Orange Yellow?) version just like yours! His also is painted so not sure what shade of green was used. Do you think the yellow- orange might be a Canadian shade? Thanks! Because his was a darker yellow he thought it might be a fake. I told him I was pretty sure it was the real deal, just a colour variation. He siad he heard a rumour they were reissued in Japan in Yellow orange plastic. I asked around and no one else ever heard such a thing. To be made in plastic instead of resin they would have had to have the original molds. I told him if he could get it weighed we could find out for sure. I'm thinking resin will weigh out a bit different than styrene. His kart sure looks and feels like plastic. I pretty sure its legit, I just wish I could convince him! LOL..


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Colour variations are actually pretty common. Denis' US issue CC Vampire's molded in flesh/tan and my Dutch issue is molded in a sickly yellow/green. There's pics in my album if anyone wants to drag 'em over here.
When I was in my early teens I had the glow Mummy and Hunchback US issues. The mummy was grey and HB was brown. For Christmas I was sent the same kits from relatives in the UK. The Mummy was molded in black as was the HB.
It wasn't just Aurora- a few months ago I won a Monogram Li'l Coffin from 1970 (haunted house boxart) from an eBay seller in the UK. It's molded in orange!! Exactly the same shade as my original issue BootHill Express. 

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

A _black_-plastic Hunchback, from the UK? That's about the sixth colour variation for UK Hunchbacks I've come across so far. This is going to be a long-running thread with some interesting results- can't wait!


----------

